# Goodbye Moscow, hello Italy!



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

In this thread I want to show about 1400 fotos from my trip to Italy. 
It was in April 2011. From Moscow to Hannover, transfer and go to the Milan.

Hannover skyline


«Ганновер, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках

and only sky is under us


«Ганновер, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках

Alps


«Альпы» на Яндекс.Фотках

and welcome tot the Milan


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

*very nice pics.*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks!
Its just the beggining :cheers:


----------



## Insider92 (Aug 6, 2009)

Looking forward to new pictures...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice new thread, nice photo selection...thanks.:cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Milano Centrale
From here we will go to the Venice.


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках

D&G everywhere :lol:


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках

Interesting mosaic


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

I Love this railway station!
Nice pcs!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Mestre - our station. We lived in this city and went to the Venice on the bus.

Some pictures from Mestre


«Местре, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Местре, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Местре, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Местре, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Местре, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Местре, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Местре, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

And some more pics from Mestre


«Местре, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Местре, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Местре, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Местре, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Местре, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Местре, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Местре, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Mr.Johnson (Mar 2, 2008)

Bello!)


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

And welcome to the Venice!


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках

Look around


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Garden near bus station


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Nice photo


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

good pics, a pleasure to enjoy them


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Mr Equis* thanx man!


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

So far, very nice photos from those Italian cities :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*christos-greece* thank u so much! 

next fotos....


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

San Marco square


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Fantastic images, looking forward to more!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Dallas star* :cheers::cheers::cheers:

Go through Venice streets...


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## TriXal0ne (Nov 26, 2009)

I love Venice! Great place! Amsterdam in Italian style  Only been there once, I guess omthing like 11/12 years ago. I was to little to remember everything.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*TriXal0ne* Amsterdam and Venice unique cities!
Its my dream to visit Amsterdam and i wish u to visit Venice


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

really nice shots.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Венеция, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Милан, Италия» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats all from Italy Im in love in this country! 

And two pics from airport of Frankfurt-on-Maine


«Франкфурт-на-Майне, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Франкфурт-на-Майне, Германия» на Яндекс.Фотках

Thx for your attentoins!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome....


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

beautiful.

Italy & Moscow


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Linguine, ferdinand mex* thx guys!


----------

